# Atlas moths :?



## Matthewtinnion (Sep 11, 2006)

If anyone decides to leave the moth cage open over night, dont be supprised if your newly hatched giant moths poo brown staining liquid all over your cream walls.

Beautiful tho.


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2006)

Now that is SO wierd you should mention that...

I had some what I thought were infertile atlas moth cocoons strung on a branch, and was in the process of chucking them out, so I had this branch on top of a tank in my room. And last night one of them hatched! Although, no brown liquid as of yet  

The only time I have found them to exude that liquid is when you attempt to handle them.


----------



## infinity (Sep 12, 2006)

Many of my moths did that- I think I even had the 'pleasure' :? of seeing it some times... I would presume it's the 'meconium' (anyone who works with drosophila will know what this is) - it's basically the first excretion of all the waste products accumulated during metamorphosis - i.e. nothing to worry about


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2006)

Last year I found a cocoon and kept it until the moth emerged. First thing it did was drop that nasty goo all over my floor.


----------

